

Review My Startup: Getridofit.com - A marketplace for junk removal. - whereareyou
http://getridofit.com

======
whereareyou
I launched Getridofit.com last month.

So far about one hundred independent junk removal teams have signed up around
the country. I have been running campaign on Google Adwords to get customers.
We have done jobs in Phoenix, San Diego, Los Angeles and San Antonio.
Hopefully many more to come!

I am new to programming and spent about a year learning the basics of PHP in
order to get the site up and running. I have a lot to left to learn, but I put
out an mvp.

I would love any feedback or questions from HN!

------
decultured
Your site seems to work well, and is a service I could have made use of a few
months ago. Finding reviews and scheduling local services like this often
leads to a million dead ends using google and traditional search.

Right now, in Kansas City you have one provider with no reviews, so for me it
has not yet solved the problem, but it is a great start!

~~~
whereareyou
Thanks for checking it out!

